# Clutch Life?



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Has many people had clutch problems?I know drivers habits are the leading killer of a clutch.I use nittos @the track and the track is usually good and I launch at about 4500 to 5000rpm.I am wondering how much the driveline will take.Do the highly modded cars still use OE clutch parts?


----------

